# sorry its me again urgent



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

god i cant calm tonight at all is there anywear i can download a free relaxation tape or something as cant afford to buy anything my partner is going away monday til tues not long i know my diazapan im still waiting to kick in anxiety throught the roof at this moment feel like in my head im gonna die during the time he is away while trying to look after my daughteri know im now sounding nurotic and think im finally freaking out worse than ever but someone plese tell me how to calm please cant cope right now help me life is just to hard i want to be strong i just cant do it


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

I just saw your post now....a bit late tho.Someone let me know about this, maybe this will help a bit?http://greatday.com/motivate/index.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Forgot to add, that along the right side of that website, there are calming and relaxing videos you can click on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Forgot to add....alongside the right side of that website, there are a few videos you can click on, they are very calming and relaxing and inspirational.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL! Well for Heaven's sake....my second resposne didn't come thru at all when I clicked on reply, so now there are TWO! Sorry!


----------

